# Looking for fruit, nuts, and vitamins



## Deleted member 14481 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey all,

I need food/ drink, fruit, nut, and vitamin suggestions on mood stuff (mostly depression), protein, dry skin and hair, menstrual stuff (ALL OF IT), and allergies/ congestion, and falling and staying asleep. I don't have access to herbs, and even if I did they would be costly. I know vitamins can be costly, too, but they're more accessible. I need stuff that's more easily accessible and BONUS if I can get it with food stamps! :ompus::

I already have peanuts, cashews, ginger, drinking more water, and cod liver oil pills. Please make the suggestions! ::nurse::

Thank you! ::drinkingbuddy::​


----------



## awkwardshelby (Apr 13, 2016)

Get chocolate in any form you can, it releases happy chemicals in your brain and is great for making you happy (which you probably already knew). I eat it on my period, you could even carry hot cocoa mix or nesquik if you're worried about it melting and getting everywhere. Besides, it's good to have a little sugar in your blood every once in a while. 

Otherwise I've heard turkey and walnuts both help with depression. Maybe because turkey helps you sleep.


----------



## migsy (Apr 13, 2016)

St johns wort is great, easy to find in most areas of country this spring... for mood lifting
good in teas


----------



## wavyhill (Apr 14, 2016)

What I take for mood: Mixed Omega Oils, Mixed Amino Acids, Calcium, Vitamin D, St. John's Wort, Mixed Ginsengs and a good Multi Vitamin with green foods, etc. in it. For sleep I take: Kava Kava, Valerian, Gaba, 5HTP, Rescue Sleep Melts, Magnesium (if not already in the Calcium) and Melatonin. For general health I also take probiotics. I agree with awkwardshelby on the Chocolate, even right before bed to help with sleep, your mileage may vary. Granted a lot of this stuff is spendy in pill form, but like migsy said you can get some of this stuff in tea form and even in bulk and some of these teas are blended so you can get several herbs in one tea bag. You can get probiotics from yogurt. Raw carrots for fiber and VitaminA are good with every meal. Almonds are good protein, and are even good raw. I'm hoping you can get the teas with food stamps, but it has been a long time since I've been on them so I am not sure. I wish you luck. I have struggled with a lot of the same things and it has taken a long time to figure some of it out. Disclaimer: go slow introducing new herbs, etc. especially if you are prone to allergies.


----------



## wavyhill (Apr 14, 2016)

P.S. I forgot bananas! Those are great for helping you sleep!


----------



## Odin (Apr 14, 2016)

Bannaners really?

Only thing I ever tried was Valerian root capsules worked for a while... been thinking of trying to find the fresh stuff.


----------



## roguetrader (Apr 14, 2016)

you are much better off eating the natural sources of a vitamin than vitamin tablets - trials have shown that the tablets may contain forms of the vitamin that are either unavailable to the body or simply pass straight through you with little benefit - they are no substitute for a healthy balanced diet ! one thing that is important for the absorbption of many other vitamins is Vitamin C - i'm pretty sure you can find sources for this vitamin..... as far as depression is concerned i know that Magnesium is considered to be essential for correct brain functioning and helps fight depression ; its also linked to better health all round and can cut the chance of heart attacks / diabetes - good food sources of Magnesium are dark leafy greens / nuts & seeds / fish / soyabeans / avocado / CHOCOLATE / bananas and yoghurt...... i don't know how common and costly organic vegetables are in the US but i know from experience that a diet based on organic fruit and veg / beans and pulses / nuts and seeds / whole grains / fish made me feel so much better physically and mentally than a diet full of over processed convenience food that has had most of the goodness sucked out at the factory ! raw fruit and veg e.g salads are also said to contain or rather retain more of their natural goodness than veg that has been over boiled or nuked in the microwave ! good luck i hope all this healthy food makes you feel better soon - its an old old cliche but so true - " you are what you eat "


----------



## NihilenEnfer (Apr 14, 2016)

I second this. Also, a bit of ganja helps.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks, everyone, for all the suggestions!


----------



## siid (Jul 28, 2016)

*Dark chocolate is best for depression

Peanuts are not really the best out of all the nuts, plus it increases sebum in your skin, making your face oily and more prone to acne break outs

Stick to walnuts and cashews  
And another one i forgot what its called in english i think cedar nuts ? pine nuts? I dunno theyre very small and more expensive.

Seeds! Pumpkin seeds hemp seeds chia seeds, grind them up before eating them otherwise you wont get all the nutrition from them. 

goji berries.. dates.. raw honey.. avocados


----------



## timetoleave (Aug 21, 2016)

I saw a shrink and she sad NAC (you can buy it at GNC) is good at helping relieve depression and anxiety. Corrects an amino acid imbalance or something. Works for me and it's like $10 for 100. I take 2 a day so its not that bad. All natural and over the counter.


----------

